# Input needed on low end/ beginner audio system for house



## notoriouskit (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello i'm a newbie to the shack and need to get started. I recently purchased iPhone since sprint finally was able to carry it; and along the way have recently turned all my home audio into ancient relics. So I'm starting fresh and my needs are simple:
1. Something to first push two 8ohn 200w 3way tower speakers.
2. Mostly individual components for upgrading as I get more advanced.
3. Something that won't burn down my house ( will be left on for 10-15 hours: dogs with separation anxeity. 
4. Doesn't have to be integrated with tv as that is the next project once I get this up and running.
5. Also would like to use iTunes and need feedback on the airport system before I go through purchasing that.


Any suggestions or ideas are greatly appreceiated


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

notoriouskit said:


> Hello i'm a newbie to the shack and need to get started. I recently purchased iPhone since sprint finally was able to carry it; and along the way have recently turned all my home audio into ancient relics. So I'm starting fresh and my needs are simple:
> 1. Something to first push two 8ohn 200w 3way tower speakers.
> 2. Mostly individual components for upgrading as I get more advanced.
> 3. Something that won't burn down my house ( will be left on for 10-15 hours: dogs with separation anxeity.
> ...


Hello,
As far as concerns for burning down the House, I really do not think you have anything to worry about. There was some hysteria a few years back about Onkyos catching fire on one of the larger AV Forums, but amazingly no one was able to provide documentation and most thought it was Salesmen who carried competing lineups and did so out of desperation.

Truth be told, pretty much all AVR's require a TV to fully set it up. You can use the AVR Display, but it will make it a bit more difficult. One thing you did not mention was what kind of budget you were working with?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## notoriouskit (Feb 16, 2012)

Would like to stay under $1000 depending on what is needed I could probably accommodate.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Onkyo TX-NR809 is an amazing value and can be found for around $650 when On Sale. It retails for $1100 and even at MSRP is simply a great value. It offers state of the art Video Processing, a very strong Amplifier Stage, iPod Ready, and is fully up to date.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

